# Dónde se celebran los 9.000 de Swift ?



## Pohana

*Pues si, querídisssimo Swift, ya estas a mitad de camino para llegar a la mayoría de edad ! On est si fiers de toi !* 

J'ai préparé une délicieuse tarte au citron pour cette occasion, aqui te mando tu pedazo, el resto de los invitados se servirá el suyo a medida que lleguen....

* Te mando un gran abrazo*, 
*esperando contar con tu sabiduría 
hasta por lo menos el post Nº 1.000.000.000.000*​


----------



## Dentellière

Querido José Muchísimas felicitaciones !!

No sé cuantos puntos vas a tener cuando tengas mi edad !

Voy volando a comprar una botella de champagne para acompañar la tarta de Pohana

Un abrazo


----------



## Vanda

José, você é _swift_ em contibuir com seus posts, né? Ainda esperando seu comparecimento para um cafezinho com pão de queijo.
Em frente, para os próximos 1000!


----------



## Colchonero

¿Nueve mil? ¿El pájaro de las infinitas apariencias ya ha llegado a nueve mil? Qué disparate y qué dedicación . Swift, un abrazo fuerte. Gracias por tus interesantes aportaciones y también por las risas compartidas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Y por las prolijas y fascinantes noticias sobre los usos higiénicos costarricenses. ¿Cómo olvidarlas? Lo pregunto en serio, no lo consigo...

Un abrazo


----------



## Nanon

Aquí van mis felicitaciones con un abrazo transatlántico, pero por favor, no pongas aquella música de terror de los '80 ¿o sí, para reírnos un poco?
 Besos


----------



## cbrena

Un políglota de veintidós años que lleva cuatro años en el foro y nueve mil aportaciones. ¡Impresionante!

Felicidades por tu inteligencia, tu sentido del humor y por tu modestia al decidir felicitar a los demás.

Swift, muchas gracias por estar aquí.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias por ser como sos, bichito de luz.
(Extraño al pájaro bichoco.)
Un besito,
Vivi


----------



## Pinairun

Muchas felicidades, José, y también muchísimas gracias por esas 9000 intervenciones.

Esto es para ti.


----------



## DearPrudence

Mais où avaient-ils caché ce fil, je ne l'avais pas vu ?
En tous cas, félicitations pour toute l'aide que tu apportes, sur le forum mais aussi à l'extérieur (et attention à l'overdose, pense à te ménager)
Encore bravo et merci !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ne te ménage pas et ne te repose pas sur tes lauriers ! 
Nomého ! 
 (je sais comment te parler, hein ?)


----------



## merquiades

Felicidades, José y gracias por los 9000 posts. Es un placer leerte.


----------



## swift

Hace unas semanas, cuando avisé a un amigo del hilo que le abrieron en este forito, me dijo él con sencillez y agradecimiento casi tímido que la gente de acá "es muy buena".

Me fui de vacaciones y apenas si me conecté para ver un par de hilos por ahí. Hoy, al final de una semana grata de descanso, me complace mucho este gesto que has tenido, Mónica. Y me uno al amigo que mencioné al principio: ustedes también son muy buenos para conmigo.

Creo que ante todo soy yo quien debe dar gracias por la gran paciencia que han tenido los moderadores y por la gentileza de personas tan agradables como ustedes al obsequiarme su amistad.

Creo que el domingo pasado se cumplían mis primeros cuatro años en los foros. Espero seguir teniendo el gusto de compartir este espacio con ustedes.

Como ven, me emocioné un poquito.  La verdad, así dan ganas de estar entre ustedes.

Muchas gracias a todos. Les mando un abrazo.


----------



## Outsider

Añado mis felicitaciones a las demás. Saludos, Swift.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

_Felicidades Swift_
_Es un placer tenerte por acá con esos grandes 9000, y cuatro años en el foro, WAW, emocionante!!! _​ 
_Con cariño_
_ Rosangelus_​


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Felicitades Swift! *
*Danos 9000 más!!!*​


----------



## swift

Bueno, ahora que tengo un par de minutos, les respondo individualmente. 

Pohana: Si yo llego al post 1 millón, mínimo pido un foro para mí solito.  Et merci pour la tarte au citron. Elle était vraiment très bonne.

Dentellière: Gracias por la botellita de Champagne (no le cambiemos el nombre porque tiene apelación de origen  ... ¡qué pesado!).

Vanda: Mal posso esperar. Muchas gracias por tus palabras tan amables.

Don Colchonero: El disparate sería dejar de participar en los foros, porque lo disfruto bastante la mayor parte del tiempo. Gracias a ti también por tu saludo. Leerte en los foros es un verdadero refrigerio.

Don Lurrezco: La verdad el temita del papel higiénico lo descubrí por casualidad en aquel foro. Me alegra que para ti el "descubrimiento" haya sido inolvidable. ¿Lo comentaste en casa? 

Anita: Tu sais bien que...

Les yeux de Nanon
n'ont plus rien à dire
Les yeux de Nanon
cachent son sourire

Hi hi hi. Muchas gracias por tu amistad y por las risotadas que compartimos. ♥

Doña Lechuza Tecolota Mochuela Ñacurutú Caburé Tucúquere Búhajajajajaja  Gracias por tus palabras que me alegran mucho y que me hacen sentir muy bien. Gracias también a ti por tu presencia en los foros.

Vivi: Ya sabés lo mucho que aprecio tu cariño. Gracias por la amistad tan grande que me das. Y a ver cuándo nos vamos a buscar colibríes vos y yo.

Pina: Ese sí que fue un detalle muy bonito. Muchas gracias.

DearPrudence: Moi non plus, je ne l'avais pas vu. Merci d'être venue et merci pour ces mots gentils qui me font chaud au cœur.

Karine: Non non, je ne me lasse pas. Merci pour ton petit mot d'hier (je crois). Bises.

Don Merquiades: Hombre, gracias por tu apoyo. Ya sabes que disfruto mucho de leerte y que me gusta coincidir contigo en el Calchur Caféi.

Outsider: Dime que algún día llegaré a ser la mitad de buena gente y servicial que tú eres y seré feliz.

Rosangelus: Gracias por el cariño, que es compartido. Muchas gracias.

Rusita: Qué bonita sorpresa. Gracias por tus palabras. La semana pasada sólo me conecté para ver algunos hilos en el Culture Café y la verdad es que me gusta mucho leerte.

 Gracias.


----------



## torrebruno

swift said:


> Hace unas semanas, cuando avisé a un amigo del hilo que le abrieron en este forito, me dijo él con sencillez y agradecimiento casi tímido que la gente de acá "es muy buena".
> 
> Me fui de vacaciones y apenas si me conecté para ver un par de hilos por ahí. Hoy, al final de una semana grata de descanso, me complace mucho este gesto que has tenido, Mónica. Y me uno al amigo que mencioné al principio: ustedes también son muy buenos para conmigo.
> 
> Creo que ante todo soy yo quien debe dar gracias por la gran paciencia que han tenido los moderadores y por la gentileza de personas tan agradables como ustedes al obsequiarme su amistad.
> 
> Creo que el domingo pasado se cumplían mis primeros cuatro años en los foros. Espero seguir teniendo el gusto de compartir este espacio con ustedes.
> 
> Como ven, me emocioné un poquito.  La verdad, así dan ganas de estar entre ustedes.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos. Les mando un abrazo.


Así se habla, sí señor.
Yo cuando sea mayor, quiero ser como tú.
Un abrazo y muchísimas felicidades.


----------



## Namarne

Felices nueve mil y pico, apreciado José.  Que sigan muchos (miles) más. 

Jordi


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola José:
Hay que seguirte la pista ya que vas de foro en foro, a la búsqueda de alicientes y desafíos. Es normal, puedes con todo.

¡Qué la vida te devuelva el cariño que das a los demás!
Un abrazo cariñoso,
Tina


----------



## swift

Bruno: Muchas gracias también a ti por venir.  Me encantan los intercambios por MP y también disfruto mucho leerte.

Don Jordi: Hombre, a ver cuándo nos ponemos a conversar en catalán de verdad y no en el remedo de lengua que me he inventado. 

Tina: Me alegra mucho verte acá. Sabes que te aprecio un montón y que me gusta mucho verte.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Jo, casi me lo pierdo!

swift... ya sabes.

Juan.


----------



## swift

Claro. 

Un abrazo,


José


----------



## kreiner

Tarde, tarde... llego tarde como siempre. Pero, ¿qué le vamos a hacer? Me uno a la fiesta y a la enhorabuena por los siempre enjundiosos comentarios de Swift.


----------



## swift

¿Enjundiosos?  ¿Me explicas eso?


----------



## kreiner

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=enjundioso
Segunda acepción, por supuesto


----------



## swift

Ah... Es que de repente me puse a pensar en mí mismo como "enjundioso" y... la verdad no me veía. 

Gracias por venir a la fiesta (que está más bien calmada).


----------



## chamyto

Felicidades por esos 9000 . Un gusto leerte .


----------



## swift

Gracias, Chamyto. El agrado es compartido.


----------



## SDLX Master

Gratz Switfy!


----------



## swift

Hombre, Roger. Te he extrañao.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un abrazo con mucho retraso. Sin voseo o con voseo. Con alar o con halar. Sabes lo que dices y eso es siempre un placer.


----------



## swift

Muchas gracias, amigo Xiao. Llegas cuando ya casi llego a los diez mil, pero eso no es llegar tarde. Te extrañé durante todo el tiempo de tu ausencia. Gracias a vos, por todo lo que me enseñás (tanto directa como indirectamente). Un abrazo.


----------

